# Xorg dual monitor clone single application window



## aragon (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

This is an odd question.  I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to clone a desktop to a second monitor on an XrandR compatible dual monitor setup?

I don't want to clone two monitors completely.  Just a single desktop.  In a presentation I want to be able to have one desktop that is cloned between both monitors.  On the spare monitor the shared desktop would be permanently visible.  On the primary monitor I would be able to switch desktops without it showing on the spare monitor, but if I switch to the shared desktop, everything I do there is seen on the spare monitor.

Anyone ever tried this?


----------

